
Amazon delivery drivers may reveal the true human cost of 'free' shipping - tareqak
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-delivery-drivers-reveal-claims-of-disturbing-work-conditions-2018-8
======
burlesona
Pretty shocking and sad article.

While reading I found myself thinking, "wouldn't it be nice if instead of all
this frenetic hazardous work we had a centralized shipping infrastructure that
all businesses could share..."

And then I remembered the post office exists.

